# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Vingroup khởi công nhà máy sản xuất điện thoại thông minh công suất 125 triệu máy

## phuong_hanh3112

Ngày 10/6/2019, Vingroup khởi công dự án Nhà máy sản xuất điện thoại thông minh Vsmart tại Khu công nghệ cao Hòa Lạc. Với dây chuyền này, Vingroup kỳ vọng phát triển hệ sinh thái các sản phẩm điện thoại thông minh phục vụ nhu cầu trong nước và xuất khẩu thế giới. 


[center !important]Vingroup khởi công nhà máy sản xuất điện thoại thông minh công suất 125 triệu máy/năm[/center !important]

Nhà máy được đặt tại Khu Công nghệ cao Hòa Lạc trên diện tích 15,2 ha. Giai đoạn 1 của nhà máy dự kiến sẽ hoàn thiện vào ngày 15/8/2019, có công suất 23 triệu máy/năm. Tháng 10/2019 giai đoạn 2 của nhà máy sẽ hoàn thành với công suất 34 triệu máy/năm. Đầu năm 2020, nhà máy sẽ đạt công suất cao nhất 125 triệu máy khi chính thức hoàn thiện.

Nhà máy được thiết kế tuân thủ nghiêm ngặt các tiêu chuẩn quốc tế dành cho các nhà máy sản xuất thiết bị điện tử, viễn thông như IPC-A-610, TL 9000. Môi trường sản xuất được kiểm soát hoàn toàn về nhiệt độ, độ ẩm, kiểm soát phóng tĩnh điện cũng như độ sạch không khí để đảm bảo chất lượng cao nhất cho sản phẩm.

Các trang thiết bị, máy móc của VinSmart đều tối tân nhất. Trong đó, dây chuyền hàn dán linh kiện SMT, dây chuyền kiểm tra bo mạch hoàn toàn tự động, công nghệ tiên tiến nhất hiện nay của Mỹ, Đức, Nhật Bản; phần mềm kiểm tra, hiệu chỉnh của Qualcomm (Mỹ); các cộng đoạn kiểm tra sản phẩm trên dây chuyền lắp ráp cũng được tự động hóa. Tất cả đều đáp ứng đầy đủ các tiêu chuẩn cao nhất trong sản xuất công nghiệp của thế giới, hướng tới tự động hóa tối đa, giảm thiểu sai sót do con người, tăng chất lượng, tăng công suất và độ chính xác. Nhà máy VinSmart sẵn sàng sản xuất không chỉ điện thoại mang thương hiệu Vsmart mà còn có thể sản xuất thuê cho các hãng điện thoại hàng đầu trên thế giới với những tiêu chuẩn khắt khe nhất về chất lượng.

Công nghệ của VinSmart được phát triển trên nền tảng tiêu chuẩn cao trên cơ sở hợp tác chặt chẽ với các hãng công nghệ lớn nhất thế giới như Qualcomm, Google, ArcSoft, DxO … nhằm cập nhật các công nghệ tiên tiến nhất trong lĩnh vực thiết bị thông minh. Về thiết kế sản phẩm, VinSmart hợp tác với nhiều nhà thiết kế (IDH – Independent House), nhiều ODM (Original design manufacturer)...

Bên cạnh đó, với việc sở hữu hàng ngàn chuyên gia công nghệ cao ở nước ngoài và Việt Nam đã mang lại cho VinSmart ưu thế lớn trong việc làm chủ công nghệ từ khâu nghiên cứu phát triển sản phẩm đến sản xuất thiết bị điện tử thông minh với công nghệ hiện đại nhất.

Ông Nguyễn Việt Quang, Phó Chủ tịch kiêm Tổng Giám đốc Tập đoàn Vingroup cho biết: “Sau một thời gian triển khai và gia nhập lĩnh vực sản xuất điện thoại di động, các sản phẩm của chúng tôi được thị thường đón nhận rất tích cực. Đặc biệt chúng tôi nhận được nhiều đơn đặt hàng gia công từ các đối tác lớn từ châu Âu và Mỹ. Đó là lý do chúng tôi quyết định đầu tư xây dựng nhà máy với công suất lớn gấp 25 nhà máy hiện có tại Hải Phòng nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu trong nước và quốc tế.”

Bên cạnh điện thoại, VinSmart sẽ đầu tư xây dựng các nhà máy sản xuất các sản phẩm điện tử thông minh, kết nối vạn vật (IoT) như SmartHome, SmartTV… Công ty VinSmart cũng tiếp cận các hãng cung cấp chipset, linh kiện, phụ kiện trong nước và quốc tế để trực tiếp làm chủ chuỗi cung ứng và kiểm soát chất lượng sản xuất của các thiết bị điện tử thông minh trước khi đưa ra thị trường.
*PV*

----------

